# Koas In The Astoria Area



## ER_traveler (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello all, the family and I will be attending a wedding in Deep River WA this August and we are trying to decide which KOA is better Warrenton vs Ilwaco vs Willipa Bay. Has anyone stayed at any of these places? We Would also consider RV parks in the area but sometimes it is hard to get info. We would be staying at Fort Stevens State Park but is is completly booked! Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just driving by the KOA across from Ft. Stevens did nothing for me. If you end up booking then keep checking Ft. Stevens to see if they have openings. I've never stayed at a KOA and probably never will. If you sneeze they want to charge you; charge for pets, extra people anything they can usually.

There is an RV park just before you enter Seaside, looks like a big grassy area. I don't know the name, but I'd probably head for that vs. KOA.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

I have not stayed at any of the KOA's either, but I will agree with Steve, the KOA across from Ft. Stevens is not much to look at. If you are just looking for someplace to crash for a night or two, it might be OK.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ER_traveler (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks guys, we are not looking for much except avoiding paying 160 a night for a Holiday Inn Express!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

We were just across the street at Ft Stevens last weekend. The park itself seemed fine, clean with mostly just grassy area with "RV park" like camping and some cabins around the periphery. Being that it was raining cats and dogs on Saturday, we decided to cross the street and go swimming at the KOA pool for something to do. Bad idea. My $15 "pool fee" went to waste, as they had that sucker so chlorinated that all 4 of us were coughing with burning eyes in 5 minutes. We lasted a total of 10 minutes and left.

I'll agree with everybody that Ft. Stevens is a much better choice. But I know it's booked like crazy in the summer...

Chet.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Never been to the North Coast. But, a quick look on Woodall's gives this place a 4 and a 3 rating. Kampers West Kampground


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> We were just across the street at Ft Stevens last weekend. The park itself seemed fine, clean with mostly just grassy area with "RV park" like camping and some cabins around the periphery. Being that it was raining cats and dogs on Saturday, we decided to cross the street and go swimming at the KOA pool for something to do. Bad idea. My $15 "pool fee" went to waste, as they had that sucker so chlorinated that all 4 of us were coughing with burning eyes in 5 minutes. We lasted a total of 10 minutes and left.
> 
> I'll agree with everybody that Ft. Stevens is a much better choice. But I know it's booked like crazy in the summer...
> 
> ...


What a small world! We were at the KOA last weekend for a spur of the moment trip.
Not too impressed, but we did have decent /larger sites way in the back. Like Chet said, the pool was the pits. Waaay too much chlorine. If we were not meeting friends, we would have tried to get into Ft. Stevens. If you can reserve sites at Ft. Stevens for your August trip that should do you well.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Deep River, now there is a metropolis







I live just up the road in Naselle







I agree that Fort Stevens is the nicest park in the area but I bet you have to book nine months ahead to get a site in August.

The Ilwaco KOA is not bad it. It is a small seasonal park. Pretty close to the road but has some trees and nice grass. I have no idea what the facilities are like. I have never been to the Bay Center KOA, I believe it is right on the Willapa Bay there may not be much of a beach. It is kind of hit and miss on the bay many of the beaches are mud flats. Bay Center would be more of a drive to Deep River.

You might look at the Skamokawa Vista Park in Skamokawa, I think it is a county park they have full hook ups and are right on the Columbia River. I have not stayed there, just driven through, but it looks it pretty good. I have actually wanted to go and stay but itâ€™s just a little to close to home for us. They take reservations and the phone number is 360-795-8605 it is closer to Deep river than Astoria is. We have many private parks but they are all about the same, big flat parking lots. You could try Cape Disappointment in Illwaco but it is a little bit of a disappointment but maybe better than the KOA. Good luck, at least in August you can be 80% sure I will not be raining out here









Darren


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow









For a minute there, I thought you wanted to go camping in Queens, NY


----------

